# I didn't know I was missing out on all this money!!!



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Clearly I’m not in Chicago. 😂😂😂


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> View attachment 631819


*Are those earnings above already factoring in tips? $20/hr doesn't seem like a good return especially when are depreciating your vehicle and have to pay maintenance and gas. What's the minimum wage in the state of Illinois?
*


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> *Are those earnings above already factoring in tips? $20/hr doesn't seem like a good return especially when are depreciating your vehicle and have to pay maintenance and gas. What's the minimum wage in the state of Illinois?
> *


It’s in the wording: “get paid an average…”

They don’t use the words “income” or “earn”, for a reason. Because those words have tax-specific meanings, which generally refer to money you keep after expenses.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> *Are those earnings above already factoring in tips? $20/hr doesn't seem like a good return especially when are depreciating your vehicle and have to pay maintenance and gas. What's the minimum wage in the state of Illinois?
> *


Inside Chicago $15 nontip, $9 tipped.
Illinois $11 nontip $6 tipped.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

$108 for 5 hrs work?

So it's a part-time job for high schoolers borrowing their parent car.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

By the way, here was the career path for this group before they got sidetracked delivering pizzas instead of going off to college....


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Phoenix123 (Sep 2, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> $108 for 5 hrs work?
> 
> So it's a part-time job for high schoolers borrowing their parent car.
> 
> View attachment 631839


22 an hour..... 🤷🏾‍♂️


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> By the way, here was the career path for this group before they got sidetracked delivering pizzas instead of going off to college....
> View attachment 631842


this is probably scary accurate...


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> View attachment 631819


I have my red card and my red insulated bag but I can do just as well with Rideshare.
I have done deliveries with Uber and Lyft and do not enjoy it as much.
DD would be good for a younger person with a not so great car.


----------



## BrainDead Driver (Dec 15, 2021)

Here . This week i took door dash off my phone . Reason even cherry picking orders about one in 30 orders and that order will be something like 6 bucks 4 miles . It breaks down to 12 an hour before fuel . DD used to be good h ere they slashed the rates 3 to 2.25 The normal used to be 7 min. Now i would be forced to accept 6.25 its just not worth it . 
Gh i have been doing well this week i am averaging 20 per hour . But its never like that on gh . Its usually really slow . About 4500 DD done . DD diners are moving to GH. Ones that want hot food .


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> this is probably scary accurate...


It's easy to get sidetracked. I still was in my 20s when I started delivering pizza. 26 years later, I was still delivering pizza because it easily paid my bills and rent and a car payment and I always went home with a pocket full of cash. I had no college debt either. I finally quit delivering pizza a year ago this month after 26 years, doing that full time. Now Im much happier doing DD and GH. I can still easily pay my rent and a car payment. I even owned a house for the past 16 years and sold it in October to go back to renting an apartment.

I even used the pizza place as my current employer back in May to buy m Accord even though I no longer worked there. They saw 26 years and that's all they needed.


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

Hexonxonx said:


> It's easy to get sidetracked. I still was in my 20s when I started delivering pizza. 26 years later, I was still delivering pizza because it easily paid my bills and rent and a car payment and I always went home with a pocket full of cash. I had no college debt either. I finally quit delivering pizza a year ago this month after 26 years, doing that full time. Now Im much happier doing DD and GH. I can still easily pay my rent and a car payment. I even owned a house for the past 16 years and sold it in October to go back to renting an apartment.
> 
> I even used the pizza place as my current employer back in May to buy m Accord even though I no longer worked there. They saw 26 years and that's all they needed.


thats good to hear, happy for you and thanks for sharing


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Hexonxonx said:


> It's easy to get sidetracked. I still was in my 20s when I started delivering pizza. 26 years later, I was still delivering pizza because it easily paid my bills and rent and a car payment and I always went home with a pocket full of cash. I had no college debt either. I finally quit delivering pizza a year ago this month after 26 years, doing that full time. Now Im much happier doing DD and GH. I can still easily pay my rent and a car payment. I even owned a house for the past 16 years and sold it in October to go back to renting an apartment.
> 
> I even used the pizza place as my current employer back in May to buy m Accord even though I no longer worked there. They saw 26 years and that's all they needed.


Just out of curiosity.
Are you making more or less now?
What makes you happier with GH & DD?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I'll take the Organic Farmer for 200 Alex. 

Oh wait , wrong site. .


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I think it's a complete lie, the more you work at this game, the more marginal hours you work. If I'm only working 10 hours, I could do 6-8PM which should be pretty busy. Scaling that up to 40 hours means I will be working more turd hours like 3-4PM etc... so my per hour should go down on average as I work more hours.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> Just out of curiosity.
> Are you making more or less now?
> What makes you happier with GH & DD?


I'm making more. I average between $1200-1400 each week doing DD and GH. When I delivered pizza, I made about $500-600 each week in tips and my paychecks were about $600 every two weeks. This is better because I have a choice on what deliveries I want to take unlike pizza delivery. I also don't have to wash dishes, sweep, mop, prep dough, clean walls, fold pizza boxes.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Hexonxonx said:


> I'm making more. I average between $1200-1400 each week doing DD and GH. When I delivered pizza, I made about $500-600 each week in tips and my paychecks were about $600 every two weeks. This is better because I have a choice on what deliveries I want to take unlike pizza delivery. I also don't have to wash dishes, sweep, mop, prep dough, clean walls, fold pizza boxes.


Awesome keep it up !


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I think it's a complete lie, the more you work at this game, the more marginal hours you work. If I'm only working 10 hours, I could do 6-8PM which should be pretty busy. Scaling that up to 40 hours means I will be working more turd hours like 3-4PM etc... so my per hour should go down on average as I work more hours.


trueee. i had to drive sunday a few times because I couldn't finish quest on the usual fri/sat night times and oh my god Sundays suck. The time doesn't matter. So much traffic, no surge, wait forever for a ping, definitely better clientele driving at fri/sat nights vs sunday afternoon


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> trueee. i had to drive sunday a few times because I couldn't finish quest on the usual fri/sat night times and oh my god Sundays suck. The time doesn't matter. So much traffic, no surge, wait forever for a ping, definitely better clientele driving at fri/sat nights vs sunday afternoon


That's because chick fil a is closed which is about 75% of DD orders.

I used to hate sundays. But they actually pay better with less nonstop garbage to deal with.


----------

